# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  O Meu Aquario Com 400 Dias

## Henrique de Jesus

OLA A TODOS: 
   Deixo aqui o setup

Data de montagem: 20/07/06 

SETUP

-Aquário:1000x550x550 

-Sump/Refugio:800x600x400 

-1 reactor  kalk  (Aqua care kW R 110

-Iluminação:calha suspensa de 6lampadas t5 de 39w 
-Duas azuis  e quatro brancas 

-Circulação:1 tunze coralia de 2500 litros + 2 wave marea de 4400 litors +1wave marea de 2400 

-Bomba de retorno waqua clear de 2700 litros

-Escumador:Um ATI Bubble Master 250

-Rocha viva: (+ /- 60 kilos 
-+/-30kg Areão argonite e uma mistura de pequenos pedaços de coral morto

-Aquecimento- 1 Heater Pacific de 300w e outro de 300w Pacific

PEIXES

-1 Zebrasoma flavescens
-4 Chromis viridis
-2 Chrysiptera
-1 Labroides_dimidiatus
-1 Salarias sp.
-2-Amphiprion_ocellaris
-1-Paracanthurus_hepatus
-1-Forcipiger flavissimus
-1-Zebrasoma desjardinii
-1-Chelmon_rostratus
-1-Peixe Folha (devorador de aiptasias)


INVERTEBRADOS

-2 camarões lysmata amboinensis
-2 camarões Lysmata seticaudata 
-1 camarão rhynchocinetes durbanensis
-   varias cerites 
-    vários patas verdes 
-2 patas azuis
-	vários caracóis

CORAIS

- 1- coral euphylia Paradivisa 
- 1 Sarcofitons 
- 1 Pavona
- 1Sinularia flexibis 
-  zoanthos centro azul
-  zoanthos centro verde
-	Xenias Brancas 
-	Xenias Castanhas
-	Gruen Star verde
-	Frag de montipora castanha
-uma muda anthelia
-uma muda montipora verde 
-uma muda montipora capricornis vermelha 
-uma muda Pocilopora Damicornis
-uma muda seriotopora histrix
-uma muda hynopora - verde
uma muda acropora verde
uma muda montipora digitate
                                   ALGUMAS FOTOS

O meu primeiro aquario de salgados

O aquario hoje mais ou menos 400 dias depois

Cubo de adicionar o kalk

A sump 800x600x400 com refugio
Alguns corais







Por agora esta tudo 
mas prometo colocar mais algumas ja tiradas
Um abraço deste amigo 
Henrique de jesus

----------


## LuisValadas

Boas

Esta com bom aspecto. Muito colorido 

Tenho uma questão: Esse cubo para o Kalk - como é que fazes a mistura?
Dentro do cubo? Como?

cump

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola
o teu aqua esta muito bonito, mas... se colocares um fundo fica muito melhor.
a meu ver colocaria um fundo preto (como tenho no meu) pois realca as cores dos corais e peixes.
abraco

----------


## Ingo Barao

afinal ja tens :SbOk3:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Boas
> 
> Esta com bom aspecto. Muito colorido 
> 
> Tenho uma questão: Esse cubo para o Kalk - como é que fazes a mistura?
> Dentro do cubo? Como?
> 
> cump


Ola a todos os membros deste forum

Ola amigo Luis valadas
Esse cubo leva 30 litros de agua e tenho uma bomba dentro dele que esta ligada aum relogio que liga a bomba durante cinco horas por dia para remecher o hidroxido de cálcio (KalK) o furo no vidro onde esta a torneira esta um pouco mais alto para evitar que os restos que ficam no fundo entrem dentro do aqua em cada 5 litros de agua que deito uma colher de kalk e esse cubo esta a pingar as 24 horas ou seja esteja a pingar 25 gotas por minuto   ( +/- ) isto ate eu arranjar umas croas para comprar um reactor de kalk ou de calcio.
Um abraço deste vosso amigo
Henrique de Jesus

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Está muito bom o aquário. Eu tive sorte de ja tê-lo visto ao vivo quando fui a Castelo  Branco e fui muito bem recebido pelo Henrique.

Parabéns.

Um abraço.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Está muito bom o aquário. Eu tive sorte de ja tê-lo visto ao vivo quando fui a Castelo  Branco e fui muito bem recebido pelo Henrique.
> 
> Parabéns.
> 
> Um abraço.


ola amigo Helder muito obrigada pelos teus elogios 
Foste e seras sempre bem vindo 
O mesmo o direi aquem por esta simpatica cidade passar.
Ja agora aproveito  para agradecer aos meus amigos que tanto me apoiam e me ajudam neste projecto pois sem o dito apoio não teria a oportunidade  de ter o aqua que tenho hoje.

Bruno Quinzinco
Helder Quinzinco
Julio Macieira
Antonio Pais
Nuno Branco
João Castelo(rei dos polvos)
João (Argentino)
Simão
E se mais não me lembra não me levem a mal (a idade não perdoa) :yb624:  
O meu bem haja pelas ofertas que me mandaram
incluindo corais e alguns peixes.
Pois só quem sabe dar valor a quem esta longe de tudo para este hoby
O meu muito obrigada a todos
Deste vosso amigo
henrique de jesus

----------


## João Castelo

Olá Henrique,

Digo-te com toda a sinceridade que o teu aqua está muito bom, tudo com muito bom aspecto, muito saudável.

És discreto mas nos entretantos vais compondo as coisas e acabas por mostar um bom trabalho.

Nem essa perna malandra te quebrou.

Um abraço amigo e quando passares por aqui qualquer coisita se arranja.

JC

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

Está mto Bonito o Aqua, 5 Estrelas..........excelente a ideia do cubo!! :SbPoiss:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Mais umas fotos 








Depois coloco mais umas que ja estão prontas

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Mais umas fotos

Ola atodos os membros deste forum :Olá:  
Em primeiro lugar quero dar um grande obrigada a uma pessoa muito especial 
Ao meu grande amigo João Filipe Ramos (Argentino) por tudo quanto me fez no passado sabado dia 8 de dezembro.
O ter ido me buscar a estação para me orientar em Lisboa.
Bem não tenho como lhe agradecer o que ele me fez corremos grande parte das lojas de aquariofilia de Lisboa para que eu possa continuar este meu projecto de aquriofilia reef.
Um grande abraço a este meu amigo João Filipe Ramos
Obrigada 

Ora aqui vão elas 

A esta montipora quero desde já agradecer ao amigo Julio macieira
Obrigada 














As fotos não são la grande coisa pois são tiradas com um telemovel
Nokia N70
Por agora são as novidades e assim se foi o subsidio de natal :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas Henrique,  :Olá:  

O coral a que te referes como acropora é o da 1ª foto? Se assim for, não é uma acropora mas sim uma montipora...  :Wink: 


Um grande abraço.

----------


## João Filipe Ramos

Obrigado Henrique pela parte que me toca, mas não fiz nada de mais, nada que se fosse eu a ir aí não o fizesses também.

O queijo e o mel para o Castelo é que não valia apena, ele só apareceu no fim do dia e nem os bilhetes de comboio comprou  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Obrigado pelas mudas e em breve espero passar por aí para ver o aqua.
um abraço e dispoe

----------


## David A. Pereira

Olá Henrique.

Os meus parabéns, está uma aquário muito bem conseguido.

Tenho uma questão:
O facto de a adição de Kalk estar a ser feita durante 24 horas por dia não faz com que, no periodo diurno (iluminado) haja uma subida do pH? É que uma solução de Kalk tem um pH muito alto, daí que deva ser adicionado no periodo nocturno, onde há abaixamento do pH. 
Estarei eu a dizer asneira? 
Se alguém me tirar esta dúvida, agradecia imenso.

Um Abraço e continuação desse excelente projecto.

David Pereira

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olá Henrique.
> 
> Os meus parabéns, está uma aquário muito bem conseguido.
> 
> Tenho uma questão:
> O facto de a adição de Kalk estar a ser feita durante 24 horas por dia não faz com que, no periodo diurno (iluminado) haja uma subida do pH? É que uma solução de Kalk tem um pH muito alto, daí que deva ser adicionado no periodo nocturno, onde há abaixamento do pH. 
> Estarei eu a dizer asneira? 
> Se alguém me tirar esta dúvida, agradecia imenso.
> 
> ...


Boas...

Não, não estás a dizer nenhuma asneira, no entanto e por exemplo no meu caso, faço exactamente da mesma forma que o Henrique, isto porque o pH está sempre dentro dos valores normais e as oscilações de densidade seriam prejudiciais aos vivos em especial à micro fauna (muito mais sensivel às diferenças osmoticas), caso fizesse a reposição só à noite (sendo que de verão é muito mais acentuado). 

Poderias no entanto fazer a reposição durante o dia só com água, mas isto iria reduzir em muito a adição de Kalk.

Mede os valores do pH e a densidade, assim poderás decidir o que fazer...

Um abraço.  :Wink:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Boas Henrique,  
> 
> O coral a que te referes como acropora é o da 1ª foto? Se assim for, não é uma acropora mas sim uma montipora... 
> 
> 
> Um grande abraço.


Obrigada pela atenção amigo José Francisco Duarte vou emendar :SbOk3:  
É que ainda não decorei os nomes dos corais :Admirado:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Obrigado Henrique pela parte que me toca, mas não fiz nada de mais, nada que se fosse eu a ir aí não o fizesses também.
> 
> O queijo e o mel para o Castelo é que não valia apena, ele só apareceu no fim do dia e nem os bilhetes de comboio comprou        
> 
> Obrigado pelas mudas e em breve espero passar por aí para ver o aqua.
> um abraço e dispoe


Cá estarei a espera meu grande amigo é so apitares mas olha que aqui e muito socegado  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Não e como ai que tivemos que andar a fugir a frente da policia  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
para apanhar o comboio :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Olá Henrique.
> 
> Os meus parabéns, está uma aquário muito bem conseguido.
> 
> Tenho uma questão:
> O facto de a adição de Kalk estar a ser feita durante 24 horas por dia não faz com que, no periodo diurno (iluminado) haja uma subida do pH? É que uma solução de Kalk tem um pH muito alto, daí que deva ser adicionado no periodo nocturno, onde há abaixamento do pH. 
> Estarei eu a dizer asneira? 
> Se alguém me tirar esta dúvida, agradecia imenso.
> 
> ...


Ola amigo David Pereira eu estou a fazer como esta escrito e nunca tive problemas o periodo diurno não tenho luz no aqua mas sim na sump e só depois apaga-se as da sump e horas mais tarde acendem as do aqua ou seja alternado e desta maneira não tenho grandes alterações no PH.
Mais ou menos 20 ou 30 gotas por minuto 24 horas.
Obrigada pelos comentarios.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola a todos os membros deste fórum  :Olá:  
Venho colocar mais umas fotos  de alguns corais que eu adquiri
as fotos não estão grande coisa mas não se pode ter tudo  :yb624:  
espero adquirir uma maquina fotográfica mas mais tarde
ora cá vão elas espero que gostem se não gostarem também aceito as vossas criticas porque só assim se aprende.
Antes

depois

seriotopora histrix 

 acropora verde com pontas azuis

zoanthos centro verde

anthelia 


Depois coloco mais algumas .

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Já me tinha esquecido destas
caulastrea

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Boas!

Como vim passar uns dias a Castelo Branco, aproveitei para ajudar o nosso amigo Henrique e trouxe umas coisas de Lx para ele, e como não podia deixar de ser tirei umas fotos do aqua dele!
Espero que gostem, em especial que o Henrique goste:

Boas!

Como vim passar uns dias a Castelo Branco, aproveitei para ajudar o nosso amigo Henrique e trouxe umas coisas de Lx para ele, e como não podia deixar de ser tirei umas fotos do aqua dele!
Espero que gostem, em especial que o Henrique goste:

----------


## Pedro Conceição

E mais fotos:



E aqui está a diferença entre tirar uma macro com tempo de exposição menos e maior, alterando apenas o tempo de exposição:
Tempo de exposição normal (1/80seg) em modo automático....menos profundidade:


Tempo de exposição maior em modo manual (2,5seg)...mais profundidade:

----------


## Pedro Conceição



----------


## Pedro Conceição

E aqui ficam as últimas:












Este desgraçado, sempre que me colocava a máquina em frente do aqua para lhe tirar uma foto....fugia!!!! Mas lá consegui tirar uma foto, que infelizmente não tem grande qualidade



E chega de fotos...no meio das mais de 200, ainda sairam umas 70 fotos!  :Big Grin: 

Abraços.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigo Pedro bem comentarios para que?
5 estrelas
espectaculo a final não é so a maquina as mãos tambem contam
mas se não fosse o almoço com um franguito assado não tinhas forças
para segurar a maquina  
O meu muito obrigada por tudo o que me fizeste 
e tudo o que eu retribui foi muito pouco tu mereces
es uma pessoal simples sem maldade e humilde o que hoje é muito raro encontrar
mais uma vez o meu bem haja.


E já agora tambem quero agradescer ao nosso amigo 
Luis Rodrigues por me ter mandado os frags 
muito obrigada não tenho palavras para vos agradecer
Alguma coisa aqui de Castelo Branco e so pedirem 
que eu estou ao vosso dispor .

----------


## Pedro Conceição

> Ola amigo Pedro bem comentarios para que?
> 5 estrelas
> espectaculo a final não é so a maquina as mãos tambem contam
> mas se não fosse o almoço com um franguito assado não tinhas forças
> para segurar a maquina  
> O meu muito obrigada por tudo o que me fizeste 
> e tudo o que eu retribui foi muito pouco tu mereces
> es uma pessoal simples sem maldade e humilde o que hoje é muito raro encontrar
> mais uma vez o meu bem haja.
> ...


Ah pois...se não fosse o almoço, estava tramado...lá a máquina tinha que fotografar sózinha! :lol:

Não custa nada ajudar o próximo, e só me sinto bem comigo mesmo estando a ajudar as pessoas, e não custou nada carregar umas coisinhas de Lx para Castelo Branco...o carro não se queixou!  :Big Grin: 

Quando fores à aldeia (Lx) passa lá por casa!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Obrigada pelo convite  :Olá:  
pois podes crer que quando ai vá podes contar comigo
quero ver o teu aquário ao vivo e fazer também uma limpeza  
mas não a tua casa  
ao aquário que deve estar a precisar de uns cortes  :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Conceição

> Obrigada pelo convite  
> pois podes crer que quando ai vá podes contar comigo
> quero ver o teu aquário ao vivo e fazer também uma limpeza  
> mas não a tua casa  
> ao aquário que deve estar a precisar de uns cortes


Mal chegue a Lx a ver se faço uma limpeza a ele, depois aproveito que o meu pai vai lá e trás alguma coisa para ti!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Filipa Melo

> 


Desculpem, mas estou fascinada...( e sou muuuuito maçarica nestas andanças salgadas  :Coradoeolhos:  ): como se chama este coral? :SbQuestion2:

----------


## João Castelo

> Desculpem, mas estou fascinada...( e sou muuuuito maçarica nestas andanças salgadas  ): como se chama este coral?



Olá Filipa,

São palitoas.Corais que se desenvolvem com facilidade . São agressivos .( mas lindos ) 

JC

----------


## Filipa Melo

Ok, obrigada! Já agora, alguém sabe onde posso comprar? É que fiquei mesmo de boca aberta, neste momento só tenho zoantos e actinodiscos no aquário...  :Icon Cry:   e queria recomeçar em grande!  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola pessoal
Ola Filipa Melo 
Olha como estas a começar tens de ter muito quidado 
com o que queres meter no aquario e para comprares alguns frags entra em Particulares aqui no forum que ai vão aperecendo uns corais (frags)Tanto de palitoas como outros 
Se morasses aqui perto ate te ofrecia um frag de cada palitoa ou mesmo se passares por estes lados (Castelo Branco)ou tiveres alguem que os leve eu ofreço-te.

----------


## Filipa Melo

Olá Henrique!
Muito obrigada pela oferta, realmente quando passar por esses lados se calhar ainda aceito a oferta  :Coradoeolhos:   ( tenho casa perto da Sertâ... não é muito longe).
Neste momento o meu aquário é maduro (??? 2 anos...), esteve foi 1 ano e tal a funcionar sem quase nada vivo tirando os zoantos e os actinodiscos. "Imatura" sou eu que só agora me tornei "co-proprietária" e tenho passado os ultimos tempos por aqui a ler e aprender o máximo antes de lhe tocar, uma vez que até agora só brincava com água doce. Boa sorte para o teu aquário, é lindíssimo.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola a todos
Ola Filipa Melo 
Quando precisares de alguma coisa que esteja ao meu alcance pois estarei desponivel para te ajudar no que precisares ao que toca ao teu aquario e quando vieres para estes lados e so dizeres pois terei muito gosto em te ofrecer os frags que eu tenha desponiveis 
È só avizares ou me deixares um MP que eu depois trato de tudo para levares
ou mesmo alguem que conheças e va para  os teus lados onde tens o aquario montado.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá amigo...Bem assim a coisa já se está a compor :Olá:  ...está a começar a ter bastante equilíbrio essa iluminação da-lhe outro ar  :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Belas fotos 5 estrelas é de tirar o chapéu aqui a esta malta da beira-baixa pelo facto de conseguirmos manter aquários assim ,visto estarmos muito mal de lojas e pelo facto de sermos muito poucos com reef´s....Parabéns.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Excelentes fotos tiradas pelo Pedro Conceição, a qualidade delas fazem maravilhas. Tens ai uns corais muito bonitos, com umas cores espectaculares.

abraço grande

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Ricardo, por acaso o Henrique falou de ti, que tens um reef, mas o tempo para passear não é muito, mas gostava de ir aí ver. Talvez noutra oportunidade. Amanhã até vou à Covilhã, mas é da parte da manhã, depois à tarde tenho que vir para casa para tratar de fazer a estrutura do meu futuro refúgio (216lts)... :Coradoeolhos:  

Amigo Carlos...esse teu aqua está na minha lista de futuras visitas....pelas fotos que colocas....grande reef!!!!
Um dia destes chateio-te!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá Pedro acabei de montar o meu novo aquario estes ultimos dias....ainda anda em mudanças tambem com a sump que era o meu antigo aquario ainda com silicone a secar mas seras sempre bem vindo aqui se de facto vieres para estas bandas é só ligares 917563040 se não der para vir agora podemos sempre marcar para outra altura...Se ainda estiveres por cá no fim de semana o Henrique tambem disse que vinha cá.....

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Ricardo, no fim de semana já estou em Lx, são os últimos dias de férias e quero tratar de umas coisas lá em casa e apanhar água.
Mas daqui a bocado vou para a Covilhã....entretanto mando-te uma sms a ver se estás por casa!

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

[QUOTE=

Amigo Carlos...esse teu aqua está na minha lista de futuras visitas....pelas fotos que colocas....grande reef!!!!
Um dia destes chateio-te!  :Big Grin: [/QUOTE]

Pedro,

Tenho todo o gosto de te receber, mas vais ter que me dar um tempo, pois o aquário vai ser desmontado em principio nesta semana que vem, vou fazer umas alterações (upgrade) e vamos a ver se fica como quero.
Entretanto vais sabendo como as coisas estão, vou criar um topico da desmontagem e remontagem do mesmo.



Desculpa Henrique em estar a utilizar o teu post para comentar sobre o meu aquário.

abraço

----------


## Pedro Conceição

É com muita pena que hoje faz 1 mês que o nosso querido amigo henrique de jesus faleceu com problemas de saúde inesperados.

Conheci o nosso amigo há alguns anos e posso dizer que era uma pessoa impecável, amigo do seu amigo e dava tudo para ajudar quem precisava.
Infelizmente as coisas nem sempre são como esperamos e um problema de saúde levou o nosso amigo deixando apenas as memórias, sempre boas.
O seu aquário já foi desmontado para ser vendido e ajudar a família, ficando apenas este tópico para recordação

Bem haja Henrique e até um dia.

----------


## João Castelo

Um bom Homem.

Até sempre Henrique

----------

